# Getting Rid Of A Fever



## FreeThinker (Nov 10, 2008)

What's the strategy? 



Keep hot?

Keep cool?

Try to pass lots of liquids (drink caffiene)?

Try to hold lots of liquids (no caffiene)?


Something else???


Your help is appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 10, 2008)

Is this for an adult? 

From HealthCentral.com:
When trying to reduce a fever:


DO NOT bundle up someone who has the chills.
Remove excess clothing or blankets. The environment should be comfortably cool. For example, one layer of lightweight clothing, and one lightweight blanket to sleep. If the room is hot or stuffy, a fan may help.
A lukewarm bath or sponge bath may help cool someone with a fever. This is especially effective after medication is given -- otherwise the temperature might bounce right back up.
DO NOT use cold baths or alcohol rubs. These cool the skin, but often make the situation worse by causing shivering, which raises the core body temperature.
Drink cool liquids, as tolerated.
Acetaminophen and ibuprofen help reduce fever in children and adults.
Take acetaminophen every 4-6 hours. It works by turning down the brain's thermostat. Take ibuprofen every 6-8 hours. Like aspirin, it helps fight inflammation at the source of the fever. Sometimes doctors advise you to use both types of medicine. Ibuprofen is not approved for use under 6 months of age.
Aspirin is very effective for treating fever in adults. DO NOT give aspirin to children unless specifically directed by your doctor.
Fever medicines come in different concentrations, so always check the instructions on the package.
Don't use any medicine to reduce fever in children under 3 months of age without first contacting a health care provider.

Call a doctor right away if:


A baby less than 90 days old has a rectal temperature of 100.2°F (37.9°C) or higher.
A baby 3 to 6 months old has a fever of 101°F (38.3°C) or higher.
A baby 6 to 12 months old has a fever of 103°F (39.4°C) or higher.
A child under age two years has a fever that lasts longer than 24 to 48 hours.
A fever lasts longer than 48 to 72 hours in older children and adults.
Anyone has a fever over 105°F (40.5°C), unless it comes down readily with treatment and the person is comfortable.
There are other worrisome symptoms. For example, irritability, confusion, difficulty breathing, stiff neck, inability to move an arm or leg, or first-time seizure.
There are other symptoms that suggest an illness may need to be treated, such as a sore throat, earache, or cough.
You think you may have incorrectly dosed acetaminophen or ibuprofen.
And my own notes:

Do not take medication intended for others, i.e., someone else's prescription, or adult medications for children.
If the person in question is also vomiting and/or has diarrhea, can't hold down liquids or medications - seek medical help as soon as possible.
No alcohol, and caffeine isn't recommended. 

I hope whoever it is feels better soon!


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 10, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Is this for an adult?



41-year old male, in this case. 



SamanthaNY said:


> When trying to reduce a fever:
> 
> 
> DO NOT bundle up someone who has the chills.
> Remove excess clothing or blankets. The environment should be comfortably cool. For example, one layer of lightweight clothing, and one lightweight blanket to sleep. If the room is hot or stuffy, a fan may help.



The problem with this is the temperature in my house: 58F

NOT 'comfortably cool'.

It seems that if I'm not shivering, I'm sweating. I guess I should try to stay just warm enough not to shiver.




SamanthaNY said:


> Drink cool liquids, as tolerated.
> Acetaminophen and ibuprofen help reduce fever in children and adults.
> Take acetaminophen every 4-6 hours. It works by turning down the brain's thermostat. Take ibuprofen every 6-8 hours. Like aspirin, it helps fight inflammation at the source of the fever. Sometimes doctors advise you to use both types of medicine.



I've been taking just acetaminophen. I'll start with some ibuprofen.

Been drinking room temp. diet ginger ale, which I'll keep up.

I see you've advised against caffiene, so I won't have any more hot tea.



SamanthaNY said:


> Call a doctor right away if:
> 
> 
> A fever lasts longer than 48 to 72 hours in older children and adults.
> ...



It's been three days, but the temp has been goin down. Peaked yesterday at 102.8, but it's down to 100.4 lately.

There _has_ been a (sometimes productive) chest cough that started before the fever, but it seems to be subsiding.




SamanthaNY said:


> I hope whoever it is feels better soon!



Thank you.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 10, 2008)

That's a mighty chilly house - anything you can do about that, at least temporarily? Your body is having a hard time regulating temperature, and a chilly house would make that even more uncomfortable I would think. Do you have a fireplace? If you can get the temp up to 68-72... that'd be better for you. 

Tea is okay - we just don't want you 'feened up and bouncing off the walls... you need recuperative rest. Ginger ale is okay, but not particularly hydrating... consider adding some clear juices, and warm broth. Are you eating well? (I'm not a feeder! hah)

Is it just a fever? Or are you thinking this is the flu? Take is easy - stay home (if you can) until you get rid of this _completely_. Tis the cold 'n flu season as you well know (sadly), and relapses are common. And icky. If the temperature doesn't continue to drop tomorrow, please call a doctor. 

Hopefully Vicki or Sosh will weigh in (hah again!) with some solid medical advice for you... my best suggestion is to buy new, warm footwear. 

Feel better!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 10, 2008)

If you want to drink tea, get decaf!


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 11, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> That's a mighty chilly house - anything you can do about that, at least temporarily? Your body is having a hard time regulating temperature, and a chilly house would make that even more uncomfortable I would think. Do you have a fireplace? If you can get the temp up to 68-72... that'd be better for you.



Heat hasn't been working for 4 weeks. Someone coming Friday.



SamanthaNY said:


> Tea is okay - we just don't want you 'feened up and bouncing off the walls... you need recuperative rest. Ginger ale is okay, but not particularly hydrating... consider adding some clear juices, and warm broth. Are you eating well? (I'm not a feeder! hah)



Bouncing off the walls? It jsut took me 45 minutwes to get here from the couch. Don't woryy about bouncing!

And no, I haven't been eating very well. Both yesterday and today (that is Sunday and Monday) I had a can of beef stew (the kind I've heard called "Alpo for humans"). I also had some arrowroot cookies. Just haven't been hungry. My food intake may have been appropriate for my level of activity, which was almost nil.





SamanthaNY said:


> Is it just a fever? Or are you thinking this is the flu? Take is easy - stay home (if you can) until you get rid of this _completely_. Tis the cold 'n flu season as you well know (sadly), and relapses are common. And icky. If the temperature doesn't continue to drop tomorrow, please call a doctor.



Not sure if it's the flu. Very sleepy, thick-headed. No stomach turmoil.

Some 'pressure' in head, like I always get with a vefer.

Currently 100.1, so going down.





SamanthaNY said:


> Hopefully Vicki or Sosh will weigh in (hah again!) with some solid medical advice for you... *my best suggestion is to buy new, warm footwear.*



That had me confused until I rembered who was posting it.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 11, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> Heat hasn't been working for 4 weeks. Someone coming Friday.


I'm thinking... until then, electric space-heater? Something! 




FreeThinker said:


> And no, I haven't been eating very well. Both yesterday and today (that is Sunday and Monday) I had a can of beef stew (the kind I've heard called "Alpo for humans"). I also had some arrowroot cookies. Just haven't been hungry. My food intake may have been appropriate for my level of activity, which was almost nil.


Still - with your immune system being attacked, you need more food. Try to keep the feed up. 




FreeThinker said:


> with a *vefer*.


It's wrong that this sounded cute. I know it's wrong. 



FreeThinker said:


> Currently 100.1, so going down.


That's good - you should hopefully feel significantly better now. And on Friday with the heat - you're gonna feel grand! 



FreeThinker said:


> That had me confused until I rembered who was posting it.


Shoes ARE the answer to every life problem


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 11, 2008)

Free, I hope you're feeling better. This fever has been going on for days? My fevers only seem to go on for two days, tops. If it's not all gone soon, I hope that you can find a way to get to a doctor. Don't want brain cells cooking too long. (I have no idea what I'm talking about, as I have zero medical training. But my commonsense says a fever of several days may be more than a flu or cold?)

Just get better and report back.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 11, 2008)

Jeez, Freethinker, it sounds like you've got it bad. Can you get out to see the doctor? Seems like it's been going on for long enough that it's time to see a doc; even if it's just viral and they can't do anything about it, they can offer supportive care like IV hydration if you're not able to stay hydrated on your own. As far as your question is concerned, I'm not a big fan of "getting rid" of fevers in me and my kids, since fevers are the body's response to illness. The exception to that is if we're miserable with muscle aches or headache, in which case I use things like Motrin or Acetaminophen. 

Until you get to a doctor, try to stay well hydrated with whatever makes you feel better. Hot, cold, doesn't really matter as long as it ideally has electrolytes or glucose if you're not eating. Hot herbal tea with honey, caffeine free soft drinks, Gator aid, Popsicles, soup, stuff like that. All good things.

And yeah, um, get to the doctor if this doesn't start to improve. I'm a little concerned about how fatigued you seem to be. And is there anyone who can come take care of you? I hate to think of you all alone with no one to feed you and watch over you (that's either the nurse or mommy -- or likely both -- talking).


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 11, 2008)

Should we be concerned that he hasn't checked in since his last post in this thread? 

Anyone have other ways to contact him? 

In case he asks... just so I can ask about his 'vefer' .


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah the whole thing concerns me. But then according to my kids I'm a worry wort.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 11, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Should we be concerned that he hasn't checked in since his last post in this thread?
> 
> Anyone have other ways to contact him?
> 
> In case he asks... just so I can ask about his 'vefer' .



No need for concern...but thanks. :blush:

Temp was 98.4 this morning, so I went to work. Looks like I rushed it, though, as it's _slightly_ elevated now, so I'll rest up tomorrow again.

Samantha, my strategy to cook this fever away with 3 blankets and a microwave heat-pack seemed ineffective. Your suggestion to keep the temperature reasonable proved to be the winning ticket.

Everyone has to do what Samantha says now. :bow:

This was an unusual one in terms of its duration, but the severity has been (mercifully) weak.

Oh, and remember, Young Frankenstein? Try using Kenneth Mars' accent when you refer to my "vay-furr". 


Off to bed now.

Thanks very much to everyone.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 11, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> I'm not a big fan of "getting rid" of fevers in me and my kids, since fevers are the body's response to illness.



Poor wording on my part.

I was less than 100% cogent last night.

I've always thought that, too. ("Getting through" a fever, rather than "getting rid of" it.)


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 11, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> No need for concern...but thanks. :blush:
> 
> Temp was 98.4 this morning, so I went to work. Looks like I rushed it, though, as it's _slightly_ elevated now, so I'll rest up tomorrow again.
> 
> ...



I'm glad you're getting better! But I hope you stay home tomorrow - these things try to keep hold on you. 

And if everyone did what I said - everyone would have new shoes today. So clearly my work is not yet done .


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 11, 2008)

Freethinker, I'm glad you're feeling better but take it easy, willya?


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 12, 2008)

I can't believe nobody suggested this.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 12, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I can't believe nobody suggested this.


Neither can I.

-Rusty


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 13, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Freethinker, I'm glad you're feeling better but take it easy, willya?



Y'know, there's better, and then there's *better*.

So, that was Tuesday when I went to work, and put in twelve-and-a-half hours doing nine hours of work.

Obviously, something was not right.

So I stayed home yesterday (Wednesday) as well. Woke up at 6 to call work and tell them I wouldn't be in, then slept until 2:30.

Now, even for me, this is unusual. Figured I needed fuel. Made a pot of soup (supposedly 6 servings...yeah, right . It was a liter and a half), and set about to eating it.

Got about (guessing) an eighth of the way into it after slugging away for 45 minutes.

Slept for an hour and a bit.


THIS IS WHERE IT GETS WEIRD.


Demolished the rest of the soup, and had three cheese sandwiches. Had unbelievable energy.

Good thing, too, as I had to run upstairs rather hastily to deal with a sudden onslaught of diarrhea.

Phew. It sounded like a teen comedy. Like, seriously, totally improbable amounts of noise.

Strangely, it felt like a healthy thing. Out with the bad.

The ONLY thing to be done after this was (of course) a shower. I always take a long time with my showers, and I wasn't going to make an exception for this clean-up operation. As I was drying up afterward, I reflected that, mere hours ago, I wouldn't even have been able to stand up for as long as I just spent showering.

I made plans to go to work the next day.


Well, you'll notice it's late-morning and I'm online.


This damn fever just won't quit! It's low (right around the 101 range) but I just can't shake it!

This is day *SIX*. 


Enough.


History is being made today. For the first time since the early nineties, I'll be going to a doctor.


Yes, I'm high-energy, and feeling otherwise normal (or used to it) but the thermometer doesn't lie, and right now, I trust it more than my own sense of well-being.


2:30 pm, I'll be getting some answers.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 13, 2008)

Jeez, Free... 

I'm glad you're going to the doc... I would insist on blood tests, just to be thorough. 

And then mandatory time off until you have two solid non-vefer-feeling-good days! *stomps attractive-shoe-wearing-foot*


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Nov 13, 2008)

A little off topic here but. 

Walmart sells enclosed oil heaters that plug in the wall (the look like a radiator). I use 2 in my house (1200 sq foot) and they keep the entire place warm. I do have central heat and air but these are SO much cheaper to run. Equal to a lamp or there abouts.
These heaters take a long time to heat up but once hot they put out the heat and they don't get hot enough to catch something on fire.


----------



## Risible (Nov 13, 2008)

Stix, day six - I'm worried for you, not _too_ worried, I mean, like, I'm sure you're gonna be fine, but let us know what the doctor says, k.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 13, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> A little off topic here but.
> 
> Walmart sells enclosed oil heaters that plug in the wall (the look like a radiator). I use 2 in my house (1200 sq foot) and they keep the entire place warm. I do have central heat and air but *these are SO much cheaper to run*.
> 
> ...



I must look into this. Thank you.

I ran two old electric space heaters for two nights last winter, and my electricity bill for the two-month period TRIPLED!


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 13, 2008)

Risible said:


> Stix, day six - I'm worried for you, not _too_ worried, I mean, like, I'm sure you're gonna be fine, but let us know what the doctor says, k.



You bet. :wubu:


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 13, 2008)

An hour and twenty minutes until my appointment.

Anyone want to guess what my temperature is? :doh:


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 13, 2008)

One hundred twenty? 

Get better, Free!

(Actually, from your post I'd guess 98.6.)


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 13, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> One hundred twenty?
> 
> Get better, Free!
> 
> (Actually, from your post I'd guess 98.6.)



Gotta love it!

I now understand why people call the doctor at the first sign of illness -- you just magically get better. 

Thanks for the well-wishes, Mr. Clear.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 13, 2008)

Okay, nothing conclusive.

Gave me a prescription for a five-day course of antibiotics (Azithromycin), 500mg first day, 250 each day until done.

Also sent me for chest X-rays to see if I have pneumonia, so got that done.

The lab will get the X-ray results back to him in two business days.


Also wants me to have a fasting blood test done at my convenience. Apparently the 'half-life' on these antibiotics is ten days, so I'll wait until that's over.

While I was there, I figured I might as well get that tetanus shot I asked about before on the Health Boards, so he did that, too.


Good, good. 




*Curious note:* He asked me if I was on a drug plan, as this medication was a bit expensive. It turned out to be $36.24. Do I look _that _impoverished? 


Lying down now...big day.


----------



## Elfcat (Nov 13, 2008)

I have heard that raw garlic is has antibacterial and antiviral agents.

So... if you can get your hands on raw garlic, preferably locally grown, farmers market, organic shop, but even if just at the conventional market... try chewing up a couple of raw cloves. They have a bite to be sure, but that is supposed to be from these antiviral agents.


----------



## Risible (Nov 13, 2008)

So, no cowbell RX?


Shame.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 13, 2008)

Any word on interaction between that antibiotic and tetanus shot?

Don't feel good, not sure if it's related.

Probably not.



Also, pharmacist said not to take with multivitamins. What about vitamin C? (I have chewable)


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 13, 2008)

Risible said:


> So, no cowbell RX?
> 
> 
> Shame.



I'm hearing the cowbell, Ris.

LOUD AND CLEAR.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 14, 2008)

Risible said:


> So, no cowbell RX?
> 
> 
> Shame.


Blackjack from the bottom of Page 1 of this thread.

-Rusty


----------



## Risible (Nov 14, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Blackjack from the bottom of Page 1 of this thread.
> 
> -Rusty



Yeah, saw that. That's why I asked.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 14, 2008)

Okay, not to be trouble, but...

I don't need to worry about a temperature of 97.6, do I?

I'm feeling better than I have in a week, so I'll just assume everything's O.K.



Oh, and my heat got fixed today.

Ironically, or perhaps handily, last night I was awash with sweat. ROASTING. All the covers were thrown off, and I was open to the elements. Well, it's not like I had the window open or anything, but you get the idea. Wouldn't have made a lick of difference if I had heat in the place.

Now that I can notice the difference again, I sure do appreciate it, though. :happy:


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 14, 2008)

Sorry I missed this thread earlier; very glad you're better, Free. I'm surprised I didn't see where anyone has mentioned ginger in almost any form? Ginger tea, ginger ale, dried ginger, sushi ginger or even candied ginger can be very helpful in reducing a fever. It's also helpful as a digestive aid. As old herbal remedies go it's one that has stood the test of time and is even respected by contemporary medical science. :bow:


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 15, 2008)

*Tying Up Loose Ends*



Elfcat said:


> I have heard that raw garlic is has antibacterial and antiviral agents.
> 
> So... if you can get your hands on raw garlic, preferably locally grown, farmers market, organic shop, but even if just at the conventional market... try chewing up a couple of raw cloves. They have a bite to be sure, but that is supposed to be from these antiviral agents.





missaf said:


> Garlic indeed is a nature-grown antibiotic, and can be so until cooked at over 150degrees for longer than 20 minutes.



Thank you for mentioning this. Not all remedies come from a pharmacy. 




missaf said:


> Free, I'm glad it went so well! The antibiotic is a good one.



Good to know I got the quality stuff...I'd never heard of it.




missaf said:


> Tetanus shots can leave you achey and generally unwell feeling for a day. This too shall pass.
> 
> The antibiotic could make you a little queasy, too.



Must have been the tetanus shot. Dizziness and achiness are gone.




Ernest Nagel said:


> I'm surprised I didn't see where anyone has mentioned ginger in almost any form? Ginger tea, ginger ale, dried ginger, sushi ginger or even candied ginger can be very helpful in reducing a fever. It's also helpful as a digestive aid. As old herbal remedies go it's one that has stood the test of time and is even respected by contemporary medical science. :bow:



Yep. I've been drinking ginger ale throughout this. Been keeping it at room temperature, and letting it go flat, just to make it easier to drink (too cold and the throat closes on it, too fizzy and I get all burpy). Ginger is one of the first things I go for no matter what kind of sickness I have.



I had hoped to make this a general-purpose thread about dealing with fevers, and not all about me, so, for those expecting to find such a thread here, I apologise.

Maybe it's time to start one.


As for me, the vefer  is gone, a bit of a cough remains, I'm halfway through my short course of antibiotics, and there is a threadful of people to thank.

I appreciate each of you taking the time to respond to this.

-Free


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 4, 2008)

*Oops!*



Risible said:


> ...I'm sure you're gonna be fine, but let us know what the doctor says, k.





FreeThinker said:


> You bet. :wubu:



Sorry to be so late getting back to you on this.

For anyone interested, it was pneumonia in the left lower lobe.


Feeling pretty much 100% lately.


----------



## Risible (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, I'm glad it's all behind you, Stix. I think I had pneumonia once, when I was in my 20s and immortal (you remember that feeling?); I didn't go to the doctors, just stuck it out and laid low for a few weeks. Anyhoo, since then I'm prone to bronchitis pretty easily; I've always wondered if I had had the pneumonia treated properly would my lungs be in better shape today.


----------

